# Toyota FJ cruiser?



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone have one of these? Do you like it? How do you fit your 29er on or in it? Pics?


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Take the front wheel off and load it in backwards on its side.


----------



## DanMach86 (Aug 30, 2008)

Assuming you meant the modern FJ's.. some quick google turned up:

http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/general-discussion/72651-best-bike-rack-fj.html

Good luck Capt.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm tinkering with the idea of buying a slightly used one, and just wondering if it would work for hauling the lunar rover "aka" xl Hifi.


----------



## jayboyd (Jan 3, 2009)

Captain Cobb said:


> Does anyone have one of these? Do you like it? How do you fit your 29er on or in it? Pics?


We have 70K on it. It has been trouble free and is a great ride...................and I will not have another one. It is insanely passenger unfriendly. If that is not a problem, then go for it. You will not be disappointed in the performance.

The FJ


















My other Ride is a 2003 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab....I love this truck


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

*I just bought one Saturday*

Getting 2 hardtail 29ers in standing up is tight with a lot of gear, front wheel off, handlebars in first works(with the back seat down) If you don't need the back seat or all of it,then remove the bench part and it will be fine. The bench is designed to be easily removed. Great truck. Comfortable. I haven't sat in the back,and don't plan too. They command a high price used. I ended up buying new for not much more. There are 2010 models out there . That's what I have.Feel free to pm me with questions, I did my homework. Harry


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Perfect girlfriend car.
Not for kids or dudes.
HORRIBLE fuel mileage.

(The preceeding was an obvious opinion stated by a male with 
more testosterone than the new wannabe fj can handle.)


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to Hijack your question, but take a hard look at the Honda Element. After owning one for 3+ years, I feel its the prefect small 4 x 4 for two active people. Two bikes fit inside with front tires off. I made a front mount with a 1 x6 board mounting 2 cheap fork mounts on it. I can't say enough good about it and will buy another.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Have had one for two years , 120,000 miles , 23 MPG on the highway . Zero issues , change the oil and fluids per Manf. recommendations. Would gladly buy another . Plenty of leg room for my 6'3" .


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Most racks if not all fit 29ers.

I carry two bike on the rear... any size. (spare tire rack made by saris) allows you to open the rear door while still having the bikes loaded.

and two yakima racks on the roof which also allow any size bikes. I've carried 4 bikes on trips with 4 buddies, fully loaded pretty comfortably...

love the truck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

jayboyd said:


> My other Ride is a 2003 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab....I love this truck


I have one too! Possibly one of the most versatile vehicles on the road. You have a lot of fun stuff on that fronty.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you considered a used 4runner? Can be had at the same price or less. More interion and sexxxyyyy (see my username for biases)


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

There was a thread in Gen Disc couple weeks ago.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=681939

I agree with 4x4runner - 4Runners are better, unless you are single and do most trips solo or +1.


----------



## agentorangemen (Aug 5, 2005)

p nut said:


> I agree with 4x4runner - 4Runners are better, unless you are single and do most trips solo or +1.


...or want a manual transmission.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

rushman3 said:


> Not to Hijack your question, but take a hard look at the Honda Element. After owning one for 3+ years, I feel its the prefect small 4 x 4 for two active people. Two bikes fit inside with front tires off. I made a front mount with a 1 x6 board mounting 2 cheap fork mounts on it. I can't say enough good about it and will buy another.


plus one for the Element
I get 28 mpg on the highway, lots of room inside. I have even gotten my KTM inside
with a bit of work.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

This is very 29er specific. Good thing we had this talk. I was afraid toyota didn't like 29ers.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm just toying with the idea, I'd like a fairly capable off road, kid hauling, bike hauling, and call me crazy I like the way it looks rig. I'm now driving a full-size four door truck, that is killer for all the things mentioned above, except offroad capable, and it kills me in gas. I live in the mountains for what it's worth.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

It works fantastically with 29ers, I can fit three in the trunk, typically two though, with the front wheel off. Lock your bike inside while you're at work then drive to trails.

I've had FJ for nearly 4 years and use it to haul up to 4 DH bikes with the T2 + 2 hitch mount, camp, commute, and trail maintain.

Its awesome. When I have 4 bikes, that typically means 4 people, it is not a car for families or long road trips with others. It does work perfectly for my wife, dog, and me for everything and short car pools to the DH mountain or other trails. I love the thing, it gives me warm fuzzies.

Not sure how it'd work for hauling kids and the suicide doors and front seats can make things cumbersome, its like a coupe SUV. 

I have the Manual and BFG ATs and a couple lil engine go fast mods, supercharger (URD) is hopefully in future (if I stop buying bikes).

BTW... element while functional will not add credibility to your 29er riding skills, the FJ definitely adds to the skills of the 29er rider


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I can see that it's not an overly friendly kid hauler, however the kids usually only ride with me for short distances. I guess the main reason for this post was to ask if my bike would fit inside without to much trouble. And if those who owned one liked it or not?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Agreed*



4x4runner said:


> Have you considered a used 4runner? Can be had at the same price or less. More interion and sexxxyyyy (see my username for biases)


3rd or 4th gen. Provide more room for stuff, sleeping, no blind spots and a huge aftermarket and internet knowledge base.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have an FJ and 2 kids and I Love it great with kids!!! the only time it sucks is if someone parks too close to you. I have had ours since they were first out and have 80k on it and it has been the single most trouble free car I have ever owned


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Kid challenged*



Captain Cobb said:


> I'm just toying with the idea, I'd like a fairly capable off road, kid hauling, bike hauling, and call me crazy I like the way it looks rig. I'm now driving a full-size four door truck, that is killer for all the things mentioned above, except offroad capable, and it kills me in gas. I live in the mountains for what it's worth.


I was looking at one a couple years ago but as I had my 3 girls jump in and checkout the back seating it was a unanimous . It would have been a draw straws for the front seat each time we ventured out. NOT! Claustriphobic. Have to agree. Suicide half doors were fine, but it was the lack of operable windows and carnival ride type feeling for them.

That being said, there's no SO for me at the present time, but I would definitely re-think this vehicle if it was just two of us, maybe an animal or two. The four legged kind ofcourse. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

clarkrw3 said:


> I have an FJ and 2 kids and I Love it great with kids!!! the only time it sucks is if someone parks too close to you. I have had ours since they were first out and have 80k on it and it has been the single most trouble free car I have ever owned


Do you put your bike(s) in or on it?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

jrm said:


> 3rd or 4th gen. Provide more room for stuff, sleeping, no blind spots and a huge aftermarket and internet knowledge base.


And for those wanting a manual, the 3rd Gen offered it from 96-00. IIRC, some Tacoma/FJC 6-sp transmissions had problems. I miss my 3rd Gen's. Until I get in my Land Cruiser.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Captain Cobb said:


> Do you put your bike(s) in or on it?


With two kids inside on...with an XL bike it's hard to put in anything unless I want to remove seat post and both wheels...which I never do.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

clarkrw3 said:


> With two kids inside on...with an XL bike it's hard to put in anything unless I want to remove seat post and both wheels...which I never do.


I wouldn't be transporting kids and bikes "inside" at the same time. I also plan to get a rack, I was just wondering if it would work for those times when it was just me and a buddy?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Then Yes.*



Captain Cobb said:


> I wouldn't be transporting kids and bikes "inside" at the same time. I also plan to get a rack, I was just wondering if it would work for those times when it was just me and a buddy?


Friend, pal, buddy or otherwise. Looks from other posts it's wheel off, slide in fork first.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Captain Cobb said:


> I wouldn't be transporting kids and bikes "inside" at the same time. I also plan to get a rack, I was just wondering if it would work for those times when it was just me and a buddy?


If you're planning on a roof rack, be careful. The FJ stands tall as it is. Any tree overhangs, garages, parking lots, etc. would mean a new frame/bike. After my neighbor trashed his Madone 3 times (2 - Garage and 1- Drive Thru), I decided to get a hitch mount rack for my LC. Wheels stay on, bikes stay in one piece.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

JMac47 said:


> Friend, pal, buddy or otherwise. Looks from other posts it's wheel off, slide in fork first.


i've found remove front wheel and drop the right side rear seat and you can easily fit two bikes in rear wheel toward front of vehicle, and they prop up against the left side seat and don't move if you get the corner of the seat (soft) through the front tri properly. Max I've done is three in this fashion.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Im on my 2nd*



p nut said:


> And for those wanting a manual, the 3rd Gen offered it from 96-00. IIRC, some Tacoma/FJC 6-sp transmissions had problems. I miss my 3rd Gen's. Until I get in my Land Cruiser.


heres the 1st one


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i wonder if the fj cruiser is up for a redesign. i can't stand the look of it right now.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

bwheelin said:


> i wonder if the fj cruiser is up for a redesign. i can't stand the look of it right now.


The rumor is that they'll do away with it altogether. I thought they were ok at first, but with a couple test drives, I knew I would never buy one. The 4Runner (Trail) does everything it can with more space and better rear doors.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

lol had to.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

4x4runner said:


> lol had to.


had one of those but had to get rid of it. the gas was killing me.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Love my Fj. 
Gets about the same MPGs as the wife's 4 Runner. 
Cargo space isn't much smaller. As said, you can fit bikes in the back if you have to.
The ATRAC system is better then the 4 Runner's for wheelin'. IMO
Make sure you get one with at least a rear locker. You can add the ATRAC switch later.

Some love the looks and others don't.
Do yourself a favor and drive a couple and make up your own mind.
Remember, the manual is AWD.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Phierce said:


> Remember, the manual is AWD.


What do you mean? The one with a manual is not true 4wd with low range? or is it AWD all the time?


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Manual is full time AWD with 4H 4HL 4L. Auto is standard 2H 4H 4L


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

Phierce said:


> Manual is full time AWD with 4H 4HL 4L. Auto is standard 2H 4H 4L


Wow I did not know this, does it have any negative effects in off road performance? I'm sure it has an effect on fuel consumption and tire wear.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

No negative affects other then maybe a 1mpg difference from the auto.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Phierce - IIRC, the ATRAC II is the same in both the FJC and 4Runner Trail.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I just picked up a 2011 4-Runner Trail Edition. I looked at the X-terra, FJ Cruiser, Wrangler Unlimited and every other off-road capable machine out there. Lots of room, plenty capable, decent gas mileage, reasonable price. The 4-Runner wins for me. 

33's already installed, coilover lift and sliders on the way. T2 on the back and Autohome roof top tent up top. Bring on camping season!!!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Err - The new TE's are awesome. I'd have one if I hadn't bought my LC. Have you seen the vids of Toyota taking it through Rubi? Hilarious video. Front and rear bumpers were duct taped, but she made it!

EDIT: http://blogs.fourwheeler.com/658650...toyota-4runner-rubicon-trail-video/index.html


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I have, amusing adventure there. This is my 3rd 4-Runner and I've also had an '83 4wd Pickup and a 87 FJ60. The 4-Runner just joined my H3T and they will now be battling it out for camping and off-road supremacy.

No pics of the TE yet but here's my H3T ->


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

p nut said:


> Phierce - IIRC, the ATRAC II is the same in both the FJC and 4Runner Trail.


The Trail is new last year, right? I'm comparing it to our 2008 4 runner. Not familiar with the new one.........yet!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Phierce said:


> The Trail is new last year, right? I'm comparing it to our 2008 4 runner. Not familiar with the new one.........yet!


Yep, the Trail Edition (TE) was new with the 5th Gen in 2010. The TE gets a rear locker, ATRAC, optional KDSS, water resistant seats, other goodies. It unfortunately gets a ghey non-functional hood scoop and no full time 4wd option. But, overall it's a nice package.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Phierce said:


> The Trail is new last year, right? I'm comparing it to our 2008 4 runner. Not familiar with the new one.........yet!


No, they made a Trail Edition in the 4th Gen Body. 2009 model year.

http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18841


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

p nut said:


> No, they made a Trail Edition in the 4th Gen Body. 2009 model year.
> 
> http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18841


Oh crap you are technically correct. I was referring to the 5th gen TE as starting in 2010. There definitely was a 2009 TE in the 4th gen platform.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm jumping ship here guys, I looked at an FJ today and it was a little small for my liking. I'm thinking Tacoma now.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Can I just say I told you so? 

Tacoma's are sweet, too. I had a 2002 Double Cab. It was a great rig. I'm actually looking at getting the new gen Tacoma this year. Trucks make house work much easier.


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

p nut said:


> Can I just say I told you so?
> 
> Tacoma's are sweet, too. I had a 2002 Double Cab. It was a great rig. I'm actually looking at getting the new gen Tacoma this year. Trucks make house work much easier.


You are right, and with TRD and a locked up rear-end I bet it will wheel just as good as the FJ. And haul my bikes with ease. My current ride is a 2007 tundra crewmax TRD 4x4, And I feel the need to down-size.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless you're doing crazy tight extreme trails, I prefer LWB anyway. Good luck with the Taco.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a FJ and a HiFi, Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------

